# TUG Markerplace Email



## Ron98GT (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a number of questions regarding "Contact This Member", after selecting a "View", associating with a specific timeshare.

1.  When you send a listing member of that ad an email, will/does a copy get sent to the sender also?

2.  If the answer is NO to question #1, is there a way to have a copy of the email sent to the sender (me)?

3.  Is the email service working?

4.  Any other way to contact the person running the ad that I'm interested in?


The following is a list of potential problems.

1.  I sent an email asking a number of question, to someone running an ad in the Marketplace.  I haven't received a response and I have no idea if the email was sent.

2.  To test the email service, I went to an ad that I'm running.  After selecting "Contact this member", I attempted to send myself an email.  Again, I received no email from Tug.


----------



## hypnotiq (Mar 8, 2013)

Ive gotten two emails, one yesterday and one today from people responding to one of my ads.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2013)

In a nutshell-

-Some people don't take down their Ad after it rents, and then they just ignore emails.

-Some people use a separate email for TUG, and they don't check it regularly.

-Some people don't respond, if your email looks like a scammer.

-Some people don't respond, if they don't like your offer.

-Sometimes TUG emails go into people's spam folder.

That being said - everyone has the ability to log onto their TUG Marketplace Acct. and check the responses to their Ads there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I have a number of questions regarding "Contact This Member", after selecting a "View", associating with a specific timeshare.
> 
> 1.  When you send a listing member of that ad an email, will/does a copy get sent to the sender also?



no



> 2.  If the answer is NO to question #1, is there a way to have a copy of the email sent to the sender (me)?



no



> 3.  Is the email service working?



yes, its an automatic message.



> 4.  Any other way to contact the person running the ad that I'm interested in?



not if they dont have a phone number on the ad (and if there is no phone number they specifically chose not to include one)

The following is a list of potential problems.



> 1.  I sent an email asking a number of question, to someone running an ad in the Marketplace.  I haven't received a response and I have no idea if the email was sent.



you get an on screen message saying "this message was sent"



> 2.  To test the email service, I went to an ad that I'm running.  After selecting "Contact this member", I attempted to send myself an email.  Again, I received no email from Tug.



did you check your spam email?


tis also important to note that you arent actually "emailed" the message, you are merely sent a notification email that you HAVE a message about your ad.

you must log into TUG and click "view your messages" to read messages about your ad...this is how we get past issues of spam folders etc...all your messages are always stored on TUG on your ads.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, I finally got the email that I sent to myself from my ad (does that mean I'm talking to myself electronically? ). Took a while, that's why I got worried that something wasn't working.

I have used both the email and private messages in the past for both my ad's and others.  This time it just seemed, well, not to work: so I questioned it. 

Thanks for all the replies, 
Ron


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 8, 2013)

Non response to ad inquiries has been an issue for years, regardless of where the ad is posted


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2013)

we even developed a reminder email that goes out each week to all emails that have an unread message in the marketplace basically saying "hey...go read your messages or mark your ad as sold/rented"


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondering if you went in and shook something loose?

At about 12:30 I got the email that I sent to myself thru Tug, that was hung-up in cyber space.

Then at 12:40, I suddenly got 3 Tug emails that I hadn't seen before, two of which were dated 2/4/2013.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2013)

no idea...the emails are sent automatically.

however if they dont reach your isp/inbox etc...they will retry regularly.

that is a function of email...not the site though.


----------



## Ron98GT (Mar 18, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> no idea...the emails are sent automatically.
> 
> however if they dont reach your isp/inbox etc...they will retry regularly.
> 
> that is a function of email...not the site though.



So today, March 18th, I get an email from Tug with the description/title stating "You Have An Unread TUG Classified Message".  I logged into the Marketplace and there are/was no unread messages.  I went into view/edit my ad and there are/was no new messages.  The last message that I got was a test message from me back on the 8th, which had been read back on the 8th.  After the last problem, I've been careful not to leave any unread messages - Strange.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2013)

they get sent automatically every monday to those who have an unread message within the past week.

ill look into why this one was sent to you in particular.

(note more than 100 of them were sent...still lots of folks not reading their messages)


----------

